
Twitter Removes Privacy Option, and Shows Why We Need Strong Privacy Laws - glitcher
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/04/twitter-removes-privacy-option-and-shows-why-we-need-strong-privacy-laws
======
hncensorsnonpc
The EU is a deeply corrupt elitist institution designed to take control over
Europe. But there are a few good things like this, food regulation ... that
come from it.

